# Salomon Pledge vs Malamute



## Flant (Sep 7, 2011)

Lonely old thread here. Decided to drop some cash on the 2012 Malamutes. Hope to f*ck they fit.


----------



## RVM (Jan 31, 2007)

Any update?


----------



## Flant (Sep 7, 2011)

they are still in the US waiting to be shipped, let you know!


----------



## DrnknZag (Feb 7, 2010)

The Malmutes are probably the stiffest 'soft' boot known to man. Closest to a hard boot as you'll come. Be prepared to spend a lot of time breaking them in. Unfortunately, I'll probably have to say you won't have them broken in by the time you're done with your 10 day Japan trip.

They are a great boot though, so don't let my comments throw you off. Just be prepared for how ridiculously stiff they are!


----------



## Flant (Sep 7, 2011)

thanks DrnknZag, the only thing I can do is try them. Pretty early buying so I can always exchange.


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

u can wear them around the house at night for a month 

if u have a wife/gf they will love it!:thumbsup:


----------



## Irahi (May 19, 2011)

DrnknZag said:


> The Malmutes are probably the stiffest 'soft' boot known to man. Closest to a hard boot as you'll come. Be prepared to spend a lot of time breaking them in. Unfortunately, I'll probably have to say you won't have them broken in by the time you're done with your 10 day Japan trip.
> 
> They are a great boot though, so don't let my comments throw you off. Just be prepared for how ridiculously stiff they are!


I didn't find them to be as stiff as you're making them out to be. I had plenty of flex in my 2011 malamutes from day 1, and they were broken in to a medium-stiff by maybe the sixth or seventh day of riding. They're certainly a fairly gnarly boot and will protect your ankles from whatever you can throw at them, but it's not like they're made of titanium or anything like that.


----------



## Flant (Sep 7, 2011)

just had three days on the Malamutes in Japan and so far they are very comfortable, nice and stiff and have such easy adjusting. Love them!


----------

